# SBE II Extension Tube



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright guys, I know it is alittle early, but I am starting to think about spring season already! I just got a SBE2 and am wondering if anyone knows of a good extension for it? I know they are hard to get, and have heard of guys waiting months to get them, so I want to get one ordered.

Anyone?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't own an extension tube "yet" and also don't have a SBE II. But when I order mine for spring I am getting a sure cycle extension tube from http://wadwizard.com/surecycle.htm for my Xtrema II. I know the sure cycle systems are supposed to be top notch and the service at that site is also top notch.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I bought mine for my SBE-II from surecycle.com. It is a quality product.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I ordered the one from briley 4 years ago for my sbe2 and I have nothing to say but good things about it.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

chuck stemig said:


> I bought mine for my SBE-II from surecycle.com. It is a quality product.


I 2nd the surecycle extension. Their Terror Tubes are awesome, too. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I got one for my SBE from surecycle and the thing is awsome. you never thought you could get 7 or 8 shots of, but is possible. The only problem is that the gun becomes really heavy, so be perpared to adjust to the weight while swinging the gun. Good luck and Letem Rip


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I second the sure-cycle option.

Spend some money. I bought a cheap knock off Chinese POS last winter, might as well have burned my money, that thing didnt last a half hour on my gun the first morning. :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sure-cycle it is!


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

how much do the extension tubes range in price?


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

You can get some of the small cheap ones for as little as $40 but I paid over $100 for my sure cycle 8-shot extension. Zero regrets about that purchase. Spend good money once and forget about it.


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks


----------

